# Media solution



## richiee.e (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a 42" Samsung plasma tv and I want to stream live from my laptop. I have found a few different options, Warpia, google tv etc and I was wondering what would be my best option.

I want to connect wirelessly to a media center which is connected to my tv, so I can play games, watch online tv channels, stream movies, play DVD's, music, photos etc.

Thanks


----------



## jayfng (Jul 23, 2009)

u want to use ur tv as a monitor for ur laptop? or u want ur tv to have cable and a game console hooked up to it?

lol.... aint gonna lie but if u want ur tv to have stuff play from ur laptop best bet is a video cable to ur tv. IE dvi to hdmi/ vga to vga depends on what ur laptop has for an output.

or u mean somthing like this

Buy the D-link DSM-380 Boxee Box HD Media Player at TigerDirect.ca


----------

